# Lost wage compensation, taxable?



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I got a payment from aflac for 1.3 days of lost wages. (How the F they came up with 1.3 days is voodoo math to me, but I’m not arguing it)

I’m trying to determine if this amount is taxable income or not.

This is just the line item for lost wages, the reimbursement for the transportation from the clinic back to my car and the insurance deductible reimbursement I know isn’t taxable.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I got a payment from aflac for 1.3 days of lost wages. (How the F they came up with 1.3 days is voodoo math to me, but I'm not arguing it)
> 
> I'm trying to determine if this amount is taxable income or not.
> 
> This is just the line item for lost wages, the reimbursement for the transportation from the clinic back to my car and the insurance deductible reimbursement I know isn't taxable.


yes it is taxable, it's replacing taxable income.


----------

